# Trouble shooting ignition, novice mechanic



## pcstudio (Jul 30, 2012)

1972 Bavaria, I have an ignition problem. Car suddenly refused to start, no dash lights, no sound from the starter. Replaced the battery, dash lights work but starter just clicked and clicked but did not turn over, Replaced the starter, still clicks, but will not turn over.

Please outline next steps to finding the issue. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2012)

You need to check your battery cables, make sure that you have a good connection. You need to make sure you have a good ground too. I have seen cables go bad that look fine only to be broken at the terminal end. 
Cover your basics.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

:tsk:How good was the replacement battery?


----------



## pcstudio (Jul 30, 2012)

Interstate replacement battery, was faulty AND so was cable from battery to starter.

I now have a new problem.

TURN signal AND Hazard flasher work on left front only.

NO signal to right or rear. How do if find the break in power supply to the RT and rear?

By the way your help on the ignition issues was excellent. Thanks


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Possibly contacts in the hazard warning switch. Select right flasher (with ign on) and keep working the hazard switch. Maybe spray in a LITTLE switch cleaner too - same treatment for the flasher switch as well. If lefts are working its not fuse or flasher unit. Check globes - you never know...........


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Did that work?


----------

